# Phoenix Retriever Club, Palo Verde



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Any news on the trial today ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

*palo verde*

Last series of the Qual in the morning with 13 dogs called back. Open started today, Derby Sat after the qual and Am starts Sat morning
Cindy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

anymore news on trial ? qual results, open callbacks ? derby callbacks ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

My goodness, I guess I better answer me!
Scoop did the water blind, not sure if he's back yet but HE DID THE OPEN WATER BLIND and I heard it was a toughy!! Ya gotta love my Scoopy Do!
Oh, and I told Eric that will cost him several more months of training my dog!!
Derby had 2 very difficult land series, Pow and Top both back to 3rd series
Tyrant and Fly....bad dogs in the open.
Qual done, only place I know is 4th place to JD with Eric.
That's all I know, anyone else ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*Palo verde*

Qual Results
1st GMHR Riparian Bearly Behavin MH Mark Lowans
2nd Hickory Ridge Harley Cat Steve Shaver
3rd Amanky Ambry Shad Gary Jones
4th Why Not JD Eric Fangsrud
Jams Chuach Security Chade Pat Hanlon North Stars Mission Impossible 
Eric Fangsrud Homeboy Armand Fangsrud Foxfires Lakoda Warrior Bill Kolstad , Fargos Maxximum Havoc Pat Hanlon, Shadoes Little Jade Ken Thorson 

AM will finish land blind Sunday Morning 35 dogs back out of 60
Derby and Open still running


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Yikes! Congratulations, Cindy! Mark must be a pretty happy camper.

Florence


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*Palo Verde*

Thanks it was a great ride home, he is called back to the third series in the AM tomorrow we are keeping our fingers crossed.
Cindy


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CINDY, MARK AND BEAR!!!! 

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

You should have seen Cindy's reaction when she found out :lol:


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Steve - Congrats to you!!  

Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

*palo verde*

Kitty ran a great trial and so did Steves Yellow male Pete. Congrats to all
Cindy


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

For the uninitiated, what is the full name of Kitty and that of Pete?

Steve, regardless, congratulations! I know that you have been working hard at this sport since we first met. 

Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

YES!! Way to go Steve and Kitty!!! I remember when you bought Kitty......so happy for you!!

p.s. Fred is doing great!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Steve!! 

Ted, I believe Pete's name is Mooseheads petes the boss or someting similar and Kitty's name is posted above in the results. Travis


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Derby results 19 starters, 20 entered

Lost 1 in 1st Series,
Lost 4 in 2nd Series,
Lost 5 in 3/4 Series. (Single to a double)

The trial was great, I had alot of fun with my Co-Judge Fred Cogburn, and would like to personally thank Marie our Marshal, and Carson along with his nephews, they worked really hard and deserve all the credit for a good trial.

1st place: 3, Bighorn Bucky Badger, Bill Maeck 5-6-05
2nd place: 8, Nebo's Back Pearl, Al Wilson 3-11-05
3rd place: 12, Go Margo, Mel Milton 4-16-05
4th place: 7, Fishtrap Isabella, Ray Bly 4-16-05
RJ: 15, U.S. Currency, Micharel Tierney 8-20-05
Jams:
10: Salt Marsh Need for Speed, Eric Fangsrud 9-26-05
6: Peregrine Sky Streaker, Carey Phillips 3-11-05
1: Island Acres Gator, Ed Minoggie 10-2-05
14: Super Pow Wow, Eric Fangsrud 4-10-05

A special honerable mention to Finn the best bank running, wild child test dog we could ask for  , if we needed to see the pitfalls of the test Finn proudly showed us all of them  , just kidding Martha, thanks for helping out and I appreciate the food you graciously provided, our unspoken hero of every club "the treasurer".


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Big congratulations to Carey and Streak!!   Hoorah for the boys from Maine!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

*palo verde*

Eric Fangsrud won the Open with Fen Wizard Don Remein took Second sorry I dont know which dog. 
WAY TO GO ERIC


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

how about other dogs and places in the open?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby Jam ! 6: Peregrine Sky Streaker, Carey Phillips 3-11-05 

Congratulations!! Carey and "Streaker"!!! ..

Any word on Carey and "Hawk"?...AM and or Open? ..if he is entered..

Judy ...and Bob, Too!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Carey and Streaker!!!!!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> For the uninitiated, what is the full name of Kitty and that of Pete?
> 
> Steve, regardless, congratulations! I know that you have been working hard at this sport since we first met.
> 
> Ted








Hickory Ridge Harley Cat: Kitty
Moosehead Pete's the Boss: Pete
Thanks to all.
Really proud of Kitty. This was only her third trial and to take second and QAA made me REALLY happy. Can't wait to run the next one. 
Man I love this game.
Also want to mention it was great to meet Robert, hell of a nice guy and he and Fred set up a nice qual. Thanks Robert and Fred.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

any more open results ?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*A HUGE Congrats*



> Jams:
> ...
> 6: Peregrine Sky Streaker, Carey Phillips 3-11-05


Way to go Carey!

Diane and Steve


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

suprdogs said:


> My goodness, I guess I better answer me!
> Scoop did the water blind, not sure if he's back yet but HE DID THE OPEN WATER BLIND and I heard it was a toughy!! Ya gotta love my Scoopy Do!
> Oh, and I told Eric that will cost him several more months of training my dog!!
> Derby had 2 very difficult land series, Pow and Top both back to 3rd series
> ...





> Derby had 2 very difficult land series


Would you be willing to share the details? ...thanks!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anything on "Open"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

*palo verde*

This is what I have, Open
1st Eric Fangsrud Fen Wizard
2 Don Remein FC Remingtons Duk Dawg
3 Mel Milton FC MMR'S Gypsy Leather
4???Don Remein and Mark Perrizzo dont know who took 4th and who got RJ due to a bad phone connection Sorry

Jams Eric Fangsrud Ram River Rockin Rudy Brad Peterson TNT"S Det A Nator

AMATEUR
1Mark Perrizo Iron Lines Sergant Pepper
2John Pampy AFC Chippewa Wilson
3 Roger Fangsrud Hurricane Breeze
4Lorna Kolstad Foxfires Slight of Hand
RJ?
Jams Gordon Powers Harney Hill Huskey, Brad Peterson TNT"S Det A Nator, Jim Harvie CAFC Northern Dancer Jim Askew Cimarron River Tule (maybe more thats all I have)


----------

